# Spraying advice for a noob - what paint to use???



## Ed H (18 Feb 2013)

Hi Guys
As the subject line indicates, I’m new to the world of spraying and am in need of some advice from you all please.

I’ve been using a foam roller to paint my furniture up until now and while the final result is very acceptable it’s clearly not as good as a sprayed on finish. My next few projects are fairly large so now seems a good time to make the jump to spraying.

I’ve read lots of posts here and have a good grasp of the space, ventilation and equipment required (I plan to get an Earlex HV5000) as well and the general process (number of coats, de-nibbing etc).

However, where I still need help is on the type of paint to use. Most of the pro’s on the forum seem to use Morrells AC or Pre-cat but I have little knowledge of these paints and they seem to have a very limited life once opened/mixed. I could be completely wrong, but if not this doesn’t seem like the right paint for me to use.

When using the roller I have used a water based MDF primer and Dulux Diamond Eggshell which both go on easily, dry fairly quickly and seems to be hardwearing. Can these types of paint be used for spraying?

*I guess my question in a nut shell would be what type of paint (primer and top coat) would you guys suggest I use as a hobbyist who’s new to spraying ? *

Thanks in advance for the help.
Ed


----------



## johnf (18 Feb 2013)

Hi Ed

I use morrells waterbased 8005/501 primer followed by pigmented laquer 8/4800 works for me Not as quick drying as the ac or pre cat but you can still do 4 coats in a day better when it's warmer


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Feb 2013)

Good paints usually specify on the can whether they can be sprayed.


----------



## Chrispy (18 Feb 2013)

Hi Ed,
I don't think I've yet found a paint that you can't spray, you may not like the finish but it's worth a try. even if the back of the tin doesn't say "sprayable" quite often that is just because it goes against the heath and safety or polution policy of the manufacturer/govenment.


----------



## Ed H (19 Feb 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice Guys.

John - Thanks for the info on the Morrells paints, I'll check out your suggestions on their website 

Phil - I've checked the Dulux website and found a datasheet for the eggshell that states it can be sprayed if thinned with 1 part water to 5 parts paint. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Chrispy - Looks like I have some trial and error ahead of me to see which paint best suits my taste and skill level  

Thanks again all.
Ed


----------



## marcros (19 Feb 2013)

remember you can always get the f and b/fired earth colours matched by the likes of dulux/crown etc.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (19 Feb 2013)

The only disadvantage with going down the waterbased route is the greater level of sanding that'll you encounter as compared to using a solvent based system. 

The most popular system we deal with is a sprayed coat of Precat (PC1 Easyflow) White Primer followed by 1 or 2 coats of AC2 Topcoat (matched to over 20,000 paint shades), AC2 is a two pack Acid Catalyst lacquer. This system is far more durable than a standard paint and easy to use. Please come back with any questions.


----------



## twothumbs (20 Feb 2013)

Perhasp I could put a question to you Finishman (from my home town). What does seem to be missed out in discusssions is the need for, or not for, extraction for overspray. I mean not only on this thread but generally. Extraction seems to be the problem for the odd spray finish even when wearing a good mask......or are am I totally wrong. I have put off spraying for this reason of not having the additional expensive booth like structure and fan and wold like to know more clearly. It seems it doesnt matter weather it is waterbased or solvent. both have overspray and one less toxic. Even at the lower working pressure (less than 50psi) it is still a problem. Perhaps I need a run through to the big smoke. Best wishes. Look forward to hearing how it goes Ed H.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (20 Feb 2013)

Hi Ed H,

You're absolutely right extraction is certainly required when spraying any coating. 
Although waterbased products market themselves as the 'green choice' they also contain some dangerous constituent parts.
Just a thought but we have a spray booth over here that is relatively unused (only used for testing products) so if you ever wish to hire it our for the day you'd be more than welcome.

Ian


----------



## twothumbs (20 Feb 2013)

Woodfinish Man
Have sent a PM. 

Twothumbs


----------

